# Spurs alternate jerseys leak before artist is done...



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

....oh wait he was? :jr:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

They look like rec league jerseys.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

They look like awesome league jerseys.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I actually like them a lot !


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Only a matter of time before this happens.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't really care for these jerseys, but what's interesting to note is the lack of team or city name on the jersey aside from that tiny little logo on the back.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Knicks4life said:


> Only a matter of time before this happens.


Trust me, it'd a be a Taco Cabana, not a Burger King.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Props for being different but I'm not a fan of these at all.


----------

